# Baked. Los Angeles area ... Kitchen or business partnership but ma



## Narek

Hey chefs. I have a pizzeria In San Fernando valley. It’s been 8 months I have been open. It’s been hella hard but that’s the fun part right? Loll..
If your are the LA area let’s connect: must be a hard worker


----------

